
The great mystery of mathematics is its lack of mystery - olpimo
https://aeon.co/opinions/the-great-mystery-of-mathematics-is-its-lack-of-mystery
======
williamstein
This article is very nice and reasonable (I'm a mathematician).

------
KKKKkkkk1
There's been a minor kerfuffle in Russian media recently when a spokesperson
for the Department of State said that Russia should "put up or shut up" with
respect to its war in Ukraine. Did a junior public US official tell Russia to
shut up?

There's so much heat and so little light in this article and the flame war
that it refers to that I'm really tempted to say "put up or shut up" here. If
you can't prove a new theorem that sheds light on P ? NP, I'm just not
interested.

~~~
hiddencost
To parallel your post:

Did some rando on HN tell Scott Aaronson to 'put up or shut up'?

He's one of the most influential people in complexity theory.

